# Findlay



## walkerdog

I haven't been out there since early June. Anyone getting any perch out there yet?


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Take a week off from fishing Findlay Number 1 and 2, they added chemicals yesterday and today. That was unfortunate timing because there were a number of nice perch caught Wednesday morning.


----------



## bassmaniac

Algae killer? Does that pretty much shut down the fish? If so, that would explain what happened in Fostoria last week.


----------



## yonderfishin

They have been adding chemicals to kill off the zebra mussels since last fall , come to think of it , that coincides with some of the worst fishing Ive seen at those two reservoirs. Its not supposed to effect the fish but its kinda strange that the fishing has sucked ever since they started that.


----------



## raydoggy

mannn..thats why the fishing sucked...had no idea about the zebra mussels and chemicals....to bad...very nice res#2


----------



## ufaquaoiler

anyone been doin any good on the catfish at night? havent had the chance to go in a while.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

dont have anything for size reference but the top 2 look pretty nice! cat doesnt look too shabby either. dont have a boat but im sure i can nab a few from shore.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

guess 11s would make 8s look a bit small. next time im around im proly bringin a few newbies and see if i can get them on a cat or 2  hopefully i can net me a few shad around upper tomorrow...smaller sized shad seems to be my top cat producer outta findlay.


----------



## clock876

Always do well with those red worms in the heat..Have you been dragging any worm harnesses at night?


----------



## yonderfishin

I was out there yesterday , northeast corner of #1 trying for perch with worms but only managed to catch a really nice sized white bass and what Im assuming was a catfish , it broke the hook snell off my perch rig before I got a chance to see it but it was big whatever it was.


----------



## fshnfreak

res #1 is the old one correct? man i know the madness that was last falls perch bite on the big res i can imagine it will take a few years to rebound the perch population from all the carnage that took place over there.


----------



## yonderfishin

fshnfreak said:


> res #1 is the old one correct? man i know the madness that was last falls perch bite on the big res i can imagine it will take a few years to rebound the perch population from all the carnage that took place over there.


Yep , #1 is the oldest and smallest. Last year was definately an awesome year for perch in Findlay and the amount taken out of there had to have cut the population way down and it may take some time for them to recover. But there should still be quite a few in there , just for some reason they just arent biting wery well. Maybe since there isnt as much of them the natural food sources are now so plentiful that they can be extremely picky. Just a guess , not sure.


----------



## ress

I was at #2 one day last week and there was an 18' with at least a 50hp running wide open on the east side.They came in after an hour or so, so I met them at the launch. Turns out they are from BGSU doing research on the affects of copper sulfate the city uses for algee control. They said they warn the police and sheriff dept before doing their stuff because they get called in on all the time. Their boat has no OH numbers on it just BGSU. It's a boat that is really old, maybe mid 70's, white with white motor. Good kids to talk to, glad to here people are concernd for their water supply.


----------



## Scooter99

I was out one night last week and heard and saw one making a lot of noise and moving way too fast for a 10 horse. It was dark so I didn't get a good look but they were doing at least 20 or 25 mph, in the dark, on the res. It seems to be getting worse.


----------



## Scooter99

Fished the water outlet area in about 15' of water on #2 Saturday night. Took minnows trying to see if there were any perch starting up. No perch but 1 small walleye and about 70 white bass. They are getting bigger, a lot of 10's and 1 15". On the bottom w/ crappie rigs, inline spinners, and 1 on a banjo minnow that I lost on the next cast.


----------



## ress

Yea those rocks eat lures. takes a bit to figure where they begain in order to lift rod tip to decrease loss rate.


----------



## Scooter99

Ummm....kinda wish it was the rocks. I was smoking and the line hit my cigarette and melted, lol. My girlfriend just bought those lures for herself, made about 3 casts and gave up. I picked up her rod, threw it once, hooked a fish, and while i was giving her crap, burned her lure off. She is enjoying herself whining about me ruining her tackle. 

I'm the guy in the 20' blue Astro bass boat speeding around the res at 2 mph with my trolling motor. Give me a wave if you see me. I'd love to learn more about the res.


----------



## walkerdog

I had something huge on the other night and at the same time i had a bite on my other pole. Had my buddy take care of the pole with something big on it while i messed with the other one. He decided to adjust my drag while fighting the fish and snapped my line. I was a little PO! Wish i would have seen what it was.


----------



## walkerdog

Took my daughter with me the other night. She had a blast reeling these in


----------



## walkerdog

ohiofishingsucks said:


> hey guys! just wanted to let you


Let me guess.......your catching 35 inch bass? 

Glad your doing well in texas cause nobody in ohio gives a ****!


----------



## ress

Ohiofishing****. What kind of person are you? The mods will find this and be ashamed that you were able to get back on.


----------



## yonderfishin

ohiofishingsucks said:


> hey guys! just wanted to let you.........................


Wow,...this guys life must suck really bad to be doin this again.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

if you dont give tex any attention...hell just sit there talking to himself and drowning in the wake of the 31 inch bass while none of us care what he says regardless of how many screen names he goes through. now if ull excuse me...i got more ohio bass to catch  anyone else around here that knows how to fish knows that 4lb bass on my tailgate isn't anything rare at all.


----------



## walkerdog

ufaquaoiler said:


> if you dont give tex any attention...hell just sit there talking to himself and drowning in the wake of the 31 inch bass while none of us care what he says regardless of how many screen names he goes through. now if ull excuse me...i got more ohio bass to catch  anyone else around here that knows how to fish knows that 4lb bass on my tailgate isn't anything rare at all.


Nice bass. What res you catch that out of?


----------



## ufaquaoiler

that one was actually at my buddys pond, but ive done decent for bass at upper sandusky and mccomb reservoirs as well. findlay i get some here and there, but much much more of my attention to findlay is directed to catfishing at night.


----------



## lkerieangler22

ufaquaoiler said:


> that one was actually at my buddys pond, but ive done decent for bass at upper sandusky and mccomb reservoirs as well. findlay i get some here and there, but much much more of my attention to findlay is directed to catfishing at night.


where do you go catfishing at night? do you just go to the res #1 and 2 or what? just asking im going to be there next weekend and hope to get on some


----------



## walkerdog

lkerieangler22 said:


> where do you go catfishing at night? do you just go to the res #1 and 2 or what? just asking im going to be there next weekend and hope to get on some


Both have good numbers of cats but from my experience #1 is better.


----------



## leovpin

ufaquaoiler, which McComb reservoir has bass in it? I though the big one was bass-free... Cheers!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

which ever one is the smaller one is the one ive caught bass in. only fished it a couple times so far but smaller spinnerbaits seemed to work pretty well for me. my fish there have been 12-16" or so. nothing huge, but still fun.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

sorry didnt see the question where i catfish til i made the first post...but i usually go number 2 along the north bank using a variety of baits. sometimes they want worms, other times a gob of dead minnows. shad, chicken liver, and cut beef kidney work for me too. i always work 2 rods and put different baits on each to try to figure out what they want that night, but sometimes it doesnt matter. next time out ill prolly try # 1 and try my luck there.


----------



## walkerdog

Talked to a guy pulling his boat out of res 2 last night that had 90 white bass in his cooler. He said was trolling crank baits and many times he would catch 2 at a time. One on the front hook and one on the back hook.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

im prolly gonna give findlay a try for catfish tonight, but havent decided 1 or 2 yet. if i get there while theres still plenty of daylight...ill prolly start at #2 and play with white bass, but im also curious to try #1 for cats as well.


----------



## Scooter99

I have been tearing up the white bass on #2. They seem to hit anything moving. I had minnows on a crappie rig and couldn't go a minute without at least one. The size is getting better, too. Best fishing has been around 15 fow around the outlet but I've picked them up about everywhere around the shoreline. Funny thing, I put a redworm on one of the hooks but the minnows outperformed them 10 to 1.


----------



## leovpin

Thanks for the info. I might try to take the yak out there this weekend.


----------



## ress

Was at #1 yesterday on the south shore, plenty of cats there. Caught a few 6-7 " perch to.


----------



## Ddog0587

Fished #2 from 7 pm to about 10........wow. Sooooo many white bass it was ridiculous. Caught over 200. All Btw 6-12" but were so aggressive. Bait hit water 5 go after it, jumping out of the water. Probably some of the most exciting fishing ive done. A couple of 12" walleye to add into the mix. Im sure there were many more in there but those whites were so aggressive. Will be back very soon


----------



## Scooter99

The white bass are everywhere between the shoreline and about 18 fow on #2. We have been using minnows looking for perch and can't even get the bait to the bottom a lot of the time. Last time out using a crappie rig I thought I had hooked a big one. Turned out to the first of about 4 doubles. They are fun to play with but I'm still looking for the perch.


----------



## walkerdog

Scooter99 said:


> The white bass are everywhere between the shoreline and about 18 fow on #2. We have been using minnows looking for perch and can't even get the bait to the bottom a lot of the time. Last time out using a crappie rig I thought I had hooked a big one. Turned out to the first of about 4 doubles. They are fun to play with but I'm still looking for the perch.


If your looking for perch your in the wrong spot!


----------



## yonderfishin

So .....you are fishing from a boat right walkerdog ?


----------



## walkerdog

yonderfishin said:


> So .....you are fishing from a boat right walkerdog ?


Yes .....within casting distance from the dock


----------



## Scooter99

I know I'm in the wrong spot for the perch, Dog. I go up around the shore for the whiteys after I have been skunked in all my perch spots. I see you are cleaning up on #1. I haven't tried to launch my boat there. The ramp area looks pretty tight and my girlfriend says #1 looks scary. Not really sure what that means, other than I don't get to fish there, lol.


----------



## yonderfishin

I was at #2 tonight , bass fishing. I had no luck with bass so I caught about a 4 inch sunfish , rigged up for catfish , threw him out on the bottom and within 5 minutes my rod went crazy and shot off the rocks toward the water. I felt a little resistance but then it was gone. Whatever it was took the hook and the line was all mangled up and felt like someone rubbed sandpaper all over it. That was one HUGE catfish ! I couldnt manage to catch anymore sunfish for bait so I just went home.


----------



## ress

Must have been the north shore monster !!! I have seen some of those perch from #1 and have caught a few myself. After last year's catch of fish being in the 10" range it's hard to keep 6 -7". Still fun to catch tho!


----------



## BIGAL4160

Man, it seems like you guys are killing them at Findlay. Me and my uncle tried going out there a few weekends ago but they dont start renting boats until 10! I dont understand why alot of these boathouses dont open up until sometime after 9. 
It sucks loving to fish but not having a boat or knowing anyone with one.


----------



## walkerdog

Went to #1 again last night. Caught a mixed bag. Few white bass and cats. About a dozen perch and this big fella.










9 1/2 inches


----------



## yonderfishin

BIGAL4160 said:


> Man, it seems like you guys are killing them at Findlay. Me and my uncle tried going out there a few weekends ago but they dont start renting boats until 10! I dont understand why alot of these boathouses dont open up until sometime after 9.
> It sucks loving to fish but not having a boat or knowing anyone with one.


You must be talking about the boat rentals at the park on the river. This is a different place than the reservoirs most are talking about when we mention fishing in Findlay. The reservoirs are much larger and there are no boat rentals. I dont fish the river so I dont have good info on the place you are talking about.


----------



## yellowperchguy

what are the perch biting on, what time of day and what setups? planning on taking a trip tomorrow morning


----------



## walkerdog

yellowperchguy said:


> what are the perch biting on, what time of day and what setups? planning on taking a trip tomorrow morning


red worms early morning or late afternoon (afternoon best for me) on crappie rigs. Tried minnows and caught a few but red worms out perform 10 to 1

The bite has slowed down considerbly. Pics from last 2 times out.


----------



## yellowperchguy

walkerdog said:


> red worms early morning or late afternoon (afternoon best for me) on crappie rigs. Tried minnows and caught a few but red worms out perform 10 to 1
> 
> The bite has slowed down considerbly. Pics from last 2 times out.


thanks man! i was hoping they'd prefer redworms over minnows since theyre easier to handle.


----------



## ScootersLady

Scooter99 said:


> I know I'm in the wrong spot for the perch, Dog. I go up around the shore for the whiteys after I have been skunked in all my perch spots.  I see you are cleaning up on #1. I haven't tried to launch my boat there. The ramp area looks pretty tight and my girlfriend says #1 looks scary. Not really sure what that means, other than I don't get to fish there, lol.


I don't like the boat ramp on #1 and it's too dark over there!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

yonderfishin said:


> I was at #2 tonight , bass fishing. I had no luck with bass so I caught about a 4 inch sunfish , rigged up for catfish , threw him out on the bottom and within 5 minutes my rod went crazy and shot off the rocks toward the water. I felt a little resistance but then it was gone. Whatever it was took the hook and the line was all mangled up and felt like someone rubbed sandpaper all over it. That was one HUGE catfish ! I couldnt manage to catch anymore sunfish for bait so I just went home.


will someone please land this thing so we can all see what it is?  ive had a similar hit before except when i catfish findlay i wedge my rod handle in the rocks so it dont go flyin. got a hit last year that doubled the rod over instantly and fought like crazy too. this is what came up and it was 28" and yup line was frayed up really good. i know theres bigger in there and im sure everyone else here wants to see pics of the north shore monster too!


----------



## ress

Had one on wed that could have been at least that big. After nursing it in and just able to see the size, the sinker got snaged in the rocks as it made another run. It was still on but had to break the line or I could still be standing there!


----------



## walkerdog




----------



## yonderfishin

THE NORTHSHORE MONSTER!!!!! the legend continues..... we need to get texas out there so he can catch it , put a saddle on it and ride it around for a while , then he can shoot it with his big machine gun and show the peeps down in texas what a real man does with his free time. :bananalama:


----------



## Scooter99

Trust me, she's no lady......


----------



## lkerieangler22

fished res #2 on friday from shore caught a ton of white bass 7-9 inches but got a couple that were 15+ they really do give a good fun fight. had a pole going for cats had a couple hits but never got the hook set on it hopefully ill get back up there in the next week or 2 its a lot of fun!


----------



## Ddog0587

Fished #1 and 2 tonight form 7-9. Caught some micro WB on #1 then tried #2 but no luck. Bullheads were spawning heavy. Thousands of them we on the south shore. The gulls were having a feast. Also the crayfish have spawned and were along the shore by the gazillions. Probably what slowed the bite on #2, all the fish were full


----------



## walkerdog

Still getting alot of perch on res 1. Red worms still seem to out perform the minnows. My best luck has been the southeast corner or straight out from the dock roughly 50 yards. Although i did throw the drift sock out a few days ago and drifted red worms on the bottom and picked up 15. I may go out a couple more times but I'm pretty much done for the year with dove season right around the corner and my freezer full of fish for winter.


*NOTE* Not sure if the 2 older guys in a blue lund boat that fish res 1 pretty regular are members of this site or not, but if you are heres a friendly reminder.......

DNR is aware of you using lake shiners in the res and taking way more perch per day than legal. Better watch what your doing or ya gonna get busted. 40 per day per person is the limit and lake shiners are illegal to use at the res.


----------



## ress

I think I know who you are refering to walker, and I'am sure they are not members here, but do lurk from time to time. I guess I was not aware of the shinner thing but can undrestand why. The problem with those flying carp is a good example.


----------



## Scooter99

Could someone educate me on the shiner issue? I fish minnows at the res all the time. Get them from Lafferty's in Van Buren (I love that great old lady). Pardon my ignorance, but what minnows are allowed or not allowed on the res? I realize there are different kinds, but I never knew there were restrictions.


----------



## walkerdog

Scooter99 said:


> Could someone educate me on the shiner issue? I fish minnows at the res all the time. Get them from Lafferty's in Van Buren (I love that great old lady). Pardon my ignorance, but what minnows are allowed or not allowed on the res? I realize there are different kinds, but I never knew there were restrictions.


What you get at laffertys is legal. What these two older fellas are using are lake shiners. I heard (don't know how true it is) that they are getting them in fremont and keeping them in a minnow bucket in their private pond until they use them at findlay. I know they were using them on #2 last year and were bragging to others about using them and took 4000 perch out of there last year with them. DNR was looking to bust them for it last year but never caught them. Now they are out again this season on #1 doing the same thing.......just a matter of time.


Fathead minnow. This is what you get at laffertys in van buren or P&A in findlay. These are legal and generally stay alive in your bucket for long periods of time









Lake Shiners. Illegal to fish with in either res. Unless you have a bubbler or some type of air to them they die quickly.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i know its the law to never dump your live minnows into a body of water, but just outta curiosity where have you seen that its illegal to use lake shiners at the reservoirs? ive never seen any restriction like that for any body of water.


----------



## walkerdog

ufaquaoiler said:


> i know its the law to never dump your live minnows into a body of water, but just outta curiosity where have you seen that its illegal to use lake shiners at the reservoirs? ive never seen any restriction like that for any body of water.


Last season heard it from a DNR officer himself on #2. 


This year i heard from a friend that the blue lund boatmen were back at it this year taking more than limit and using shiners again.


----------



## Scooter99

Not trying to start an argument here and I believe the ODNR officer told you that, but I haven't been able to find anything in the regulations that support it. There are laws governing transport of fish from one body of water to another but that wouldn't apply to bait fish or everyone who buys minnows could be in violation. In your opinion, do emerald shiners, (lake shiners) work better in the res? (I wouldn't use them if they were illegal, in any case) I am just concerned that I am unaware of a reg that I can't find on printed material or on the ODNR website. The reason I ask if you think the perch like them better is because there are shortages of shiners at Erie all the time and I usually buy fatheads locally, (keeping them healthy with my bubbler) when I go up there. They seem to work fine for me. I take pride in following the law and I would hate to think that I am breaking it because I don't know it.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

When did this lake shiner rule start being enforced? There was a guy with a trailer selling them in the parking lot of res 2 last year.

I happen to have met the guys you're speaking of in the Lund and they are super nice guys. They also gave some great perch fishing tips. Everytime my brother and I have fished by them they caught their limit and left. They have also told of their perch count last year and although impressive it isn't close to 3000. Great idea about the friendly warning, I hope it get's to them before the DNR.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

This year you will have more luck with redworms than any kind of minnows..the small white bass are jumping the minnows before the perch have a chance.


----------



## walkerdog

Scooter99 said:


> Not trying to start an argument here and I believe the ODNR officer told you that, but I haven't been able to find anything in the regulations that support it. There are laws governing transport of fish from one body of water to another but that wouldn't apply to bait fish or everyone who buys minnows could be in violation. In your opinion, do emerald shiners, (lake shiners) work better in the res? (I wouldn't use them if they were illegal, in any case) I am just concerned that I am unaware of a reg that I can't find on printed material or on the ODNR website. The reason I ask if you think the perch like them better is because there are shortages of shiners at Erie all the time and I usually buy fatheads locally, (keeping them healthy with my bubbler) when I go up there. They seem to work fine for me. I take pride in following the law and I would hate to think that I am breaking it because I don't know it.


I also went to the ODNR website and found nothing and i have no other proof other than what i was told. Maybe the DNR officer was looking for something else and that was the line he gave me or maybe not. Either way i wouldnt chance it. As far as perch like them better? I have no clue. I have always used what the the bait store sells. (fathead minnows)


----------



## walkerdog

flagcityfisherman said:


> This year you will have more luck with redworms than any kind of minnows..the small white bass are jumping the minnows before the perch have a chance.


VERY TRUE! If i had a dollar for every dink white bass i caught on minnows this year i could retire a rich man! lol.


----------



## fshnfreak

reguardless whether the gentlemen in that blue lund take more than thier limit or not if that res continues to get the pressure like it recieved last year it wont take long to wipe out most of the perch population. i would love to see a 25 perch per person limit enforced on res number 2 for a few years and give those perch a chance to get big again.im sure ill recieve some S&&T for posting this but its just my humble opinion.


----------



## walkerdog

fshnfreak said:


> reguardless whether the gentlemen in that blue lund take more than thier limit or not if that res continues to get the pressure like it recieved last year it wont take long to wipe out most of the perch population. i would love to see a 25 perch per person limit enforced on res number 2 for a few years and give those perch a chance to get big again.im sure ill recieve some S&&T for posting this but its just my humble opinion.


I agree with that also, but dont they stock perch in there every year? I would also like to see a bag limit and size limit on the walleye also. People taking 8 to 10 inch walleye out of there in the spring is rediculious!!!


----------



## lkerieangler22

I found this info about transporting fish..........http://www.ncrac.org/NR/rdonlyres/C...482/80055/ODNRdwf_pub61.pdf.................i know somewhere you can actually see the line where you are not allowed to transport live fish past it coming south from Lake Erie. Findlay i'm pretty sure is BELOW this line therefore making it illegal to transport LIVE fish from Lake Erie into any other body of water below that line...i can't find the diagram right now but i took a sport fishing class through The Ohio State University this summer up on the lake and found out this is real and if you do get caught there is a very large fee. (note: the fishing class was amazing! ha! ) but yeah if these guys are bringing Lake Erie Emerald Shinners down from the lake or any other bait fish this is illegal. and if they are taking *4000* plus fish a summer and just spitting on the laws and regulations, we as other fisherman should report them immediately. if i ever see someone out there taking way more then the limit you bet your @$$ i'm calling ODNR ASAP to bust these low lives...thats just pathetic


----------



## luv2phish

fshnfreak said:


> reguardless whether the gentlemen in that blue lund take more than thier limit or not if that res continues to get the pressure like it recieved last year it wont take long to wipe out most of the perch population. i would love to see a 25 perch per person limit enforced on res number 2 for a few years and give those perch a chance to get big again.im sure ill recieve some S&&T for posting this but its just my humble opinion.


I agree and put a 9 inch size limit too.


----------



## luv2phish

walkerdog said:


> I agree with that also, but dont they stock perch in there every year? I would also like to see a bag limit and size limit on the walleye also. People taking 8 to 10 inch walleye out of there in the spring is rediculious!!!


I'm guessing they're stocking their ponds.


----------



## yonderfishin

fshnfreak said:


> reguardless whether the gentlemen in that blue lund take more than thier limit or not if that res continues to get the pressure like it recieved last year it wont take long to wipe out most of the perch population. i would love to see a 25 perch per person limit enforced on res number 2 for a few years and give those perch a chance to get big again.im sure ill recieve some S&&T for posting this but its just my humble opinion.


Id love to see a 10-15 limit on perch in there , its big but its not lake Erie and 10-15 per day is plenty , anymore than that out of an inland reservoir and you just dont give a [email protected]$ , and you are ruining your own fishin hole which is dumb no matter how you choose to look at it. Sorry for the rant , but this is a sore issue for me. Inland waters need smaller limits than lake Erie , just imagine how good the fishery , and the fishing experience would be if people didnt take advantage of these smaller waters and didnt wipe them out.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

dont get me wrong i do keep a few fish to myself, but i see nothing wrong with a 15 or 20 limit on perch with at least an 8 inch size limit and ESPECIALLY a 2 or 3 limit on walleye.


----------



## fshnfreak

i don't know how often they stock those places with perch but what im saying is between the perch fisherman and the perch just being an all out food source for the bigger predators those fish need all the help they can get. and findlay would definitely benefit from a stricter daily bag limit and possibly a size limit as well. i would be willing to bet that the whiteys the LM and the SM all have a hay day on those fry when they are stocked. not to mention the walleye. it has been a few years i saw the DNR stocking res number 6 in fotroit with 30000 perch fingerlings. keep in mind these fish were 2-3" long. the guy running the truck told me if they were lucky half would survive and make it to the next summer. those odds arent the best and when the species doesnt naturally reproduce this over harvesting will take its toll i mean im sure there are plenty of bigger fish that eat plenty of 2-6" perch out of the res yearly not to mention the guys that fish the res daily and limit or come close to it.


----------



## walkerdog

lkerieangler22 said:


> I found this info about transporting fish..........http://www.ncrac.org/NR/rdonlyres/C...482/80055/ODNRdwf_pub61.pdf.................i know somewhere you can actually see the line where you are not allowed to transport live fish past it coming south from Lake Erie. Findlay i'm pretty sure is BELOW this line therefore making it illegal to transport LIVE fish from Lake Erie into any other body of water below that line...i can't find the diagram right now but i took a sport fishing class through The Ohio State University this summer up on the lake and found out this is real and if you do get caught there is a very large fee. (note: the fishing class was amazing! ha! ) but yeah if these guys are bringing Lake Erie Emerald Shinners down from the lake or any other bait fish this is illegal. and if they are taking *4000* plus fish a summer and just spitting on the laws and regulations, we as other fisherman should report them immediately. if i ever see someone out there taking way more then the limit you bet your @$$ i'm calling ODNR ASAP to bust these low lives...thats just pathetic


Thanks for the info.


----------



## walkerdog

Anyone know???


How many fingerlings do they put in findlay each year? Do the perch that are in there now spawn?


----------



## ufaquaoiler

even when they hit 5-7"...i bet a big catfish would LOVE to gorge on smaller perch! tried some of the 3-4" white bass for bait and not a nibble but the rod with dead shad was going crazy when i tried that!


----------



## BIGDIPPER

That would be nice to have a size limit on the walleye and perch out there. 8in. perch and 15 in. walleye would be good for starters.


----------



## lkerieangler22

BIGDIPPER said:


> That would be nice to have a size limit on the walleye and perch out there. 8in. perch and 15 in. walleye would be good for starters.


agree completely...even a 7 inch size on yellow perch as long as they drop the bag number a bit..out of a small inland res like findlay has i dont see why any one would need more then 15-20 perch a day like these guys are saying..seems like we are all on the same page...someone should forward this thread to the ODNR office on lima ave.


----------



## yonderfishin

walkerdog said:


> Anyone know???
> 
> 
> How many fingerlings do they put in findlay each year? Do the perch that are in there now spawn?


I havent heard any numbers or specifics , but the right conditions exist for them to spawn so as far as I know they do.


----------



## ress

Yes the perch do spawn. Last year I caught several that were full of eggs. Last week the floating dock on #2 was surrounded with 3" perch. I've been told by some oldtimers that perch get stocked every two years and walleye in the off years. Yesterday was a day that it didn't matter what was biteing, the cool breeze that was blowing, clear blue skies and few fish! AWESOME!


----------



## fshnfreak

well i dont claim to be an expert but i was curious last year and did some homework on what perch need to spawn. and as far as i could find out form the research perch may spawn in places like findlay but its not likely that they would have the proper habitat to do so. it would be nice to know if they do stock it annually.


----------



## lkerieangler22

sorta a random question but does anyone know how deep the resivores get? and what the structure on the bottom looks like(rocks...sand..clay...etc?) i only fish it from shore so all i ever see are the rocks and i can't get a good idea of how deep it actually is


----------



## ufaquaoiler

deepest ive marked on a fish finder has been right around 28 feet and sticking my camera down there through the ice it seems as if the rocks go down to the end of the dropoff and then the bottom is soft with christmas tree reefs here and there. might be some rock piles out there that i dont know of but thats what ive found.


----------



## walkerdog

lkerieangler22 said:


> sorta a random question but does anyone know how deep the resivores get? and what the structure on the bottom looks like(rocks...sand..clay...etc?) i only fish it from shore so all i ever see are the rocks and i can't get a good idea of how deep it actually is



From my experience its mostly clay bottom with the deepest spot at 28 ft on the southeast corner of #2


----------



## cherrell136

If you have a minnow net, and the ability, the creeks hold plenty of shiners. They are not the long skinny ones like the lake shiners but shiners none the less. just sayin.


----------



## fshnfreak

i will say this about findlay its an awesome white bass fishery lol. i wish more ppl kept those lil SOB's.and i can pretty much bank that they reproduce in the res.


----------



## cherrell136

http://www.gofishohio.com/lakemaps/gfoFindlayRes12.php

This map is nice.


----------



## rod bender bob

Do the perch reproduce? Isn't the reservoir stocked and put and take?


----------



## ufaquaoiler

oh yea the white bass definately reproduce! i tried cast netting for shad last year around fall and aimed at what i THOUGHT were schools of shad near the surface. each net throw i pulled in 100+ baby white bass.


----------



## yonderfishin

rod bender bob said:


> Do the perch reproduce? Isn't the reservoir stocked and put and take?


Im pretty sure they reproduce naturally in the reservoirs but there so many walleye and large catfish in there eating them up that when combined with a lot of fishing pressure , the population might not be sustainable without regular stocking. Compared to a large lake , it looks like there is a much higher predator to perch ratio in the reservoir. That makes the predators nice and fat , but its really rough on the perch.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

yonderfishin said:


> Compared to a large lake , it looks like there is a much higher predator to perch ratio in the reservoir. That makes the predators nice and fat , but its really rough on the perch.


those perch fry are in trouble once the tons of dink walleye get some size to em and join the feast with the catfish! can imagine all the white bass do their part too.


----------



## Saws21

for everyone wondering about the perch and walleye stocking/reproductions.
Perch will reproduce, actually eggs out of perch that are only 10 months old are fertile'
the st. marys hatchery is the only state hatchery that raises yellow perch for state public waters. So when they have a bad year over there and don't raise there normal numbers of fingerlings, some places don't get stocked at all, I believe Columbus makes the decisions about who gets what and how many, bad thing like I said, they have no idea how many perch they have until they drain the ponds, so they may not have enough to stock everyplace.
Perch Fingerlings are usually stocked around the first of June, sometimes earlier, sometimes later, its all figured according to how fast they grow. When stocked they are usually 2-3 inches and they figure alot less than 50% survive. 
Now some of you are probably thinking then why stock them? Two reasons, perchids don't take handling (draining) very well the older they get, and number 2- those perch eat a crap load of minnows. 

and this is true with the walleyes as well- they try to raise as many as we can, but sometimes mother nature gives them a cold spell at the wrong time and they don't get the projected return back.

I'd love to see size limit, quantity limit statewide for inland waters for y.p, walleyes, and saugeyes.


----------



## lkerieangler22

ufaquaoiler said:


> oh yea the white bass definately reproduce! i tried cast netting for shad last year around fall and aimed at what i THOUGHT were schools of shad near the surface. each net throw i pulled in 100+ baby white bass.


so if there are SOO many fry white bass...do the yellow perch,walleye, catfish etc....feed on them?


----------



## bassmaniac

If there was any kind of cover like weeds or anything the perch would have a much better chance at survival from other predator fish. With out anywhere to hide, it makes it tough on them to sustain a good population.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

lkerieangler22 said:


> so if there are SOO many fry white bass...do the yellow perch,walleye, catfish etc....feed on them?


dont know what this years like as for numbers of fry but if a catfish or anything else big enough to eat a baby white bass found a school of em...i dont see why they wouldnt eat em.


----------



## getthenet1702

So is anyone catching anything at resivior 1 or 2. Haven't been out in a couple weeks. Last time out I got skunked. That is if you are not counting the crayfish I caught for some sort of action. Days are getting shorter and nights are getting colder. Great crappie and perch fishin should be around the corner.


----------



## walkerdog

getthenet1702 said:


> So is anyone catching anything at resivior 1 or 2. Haven't been out in a couple weeks. Last time out I got skunked. That is if you are not counting the crayfish I caught for some sort of action. Days are getting shorter and nights are getting colder. Great crappie and perch fishin should be around the corner.


Not sure about the crappie but the perch on #1 and the white bass on #2 have been biting real good for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

anywhere in particular the white bass are hitting in #2 or does it seem to matter? probably taking a few newbies out soon and theyll be happy to catch whatever hits their line.


----------



## Scooter99

I have hit them about everywhere along the shoreline. Off the floating dock, around the water outlet and inlet, east shore. We are getting them on small spinners, (mepps, rooster tails,) tubes, and the like. Fastest fishing has been on minnows fished on a crappie rig right off the bottom in about 15 fow. I have also cast toward shore and picked them up within a foot or 2 of the rocks. The size is starting to improve. Lots of 7 to 10 inch fish with some 12 and 15's mixed in. They are everywhere and very aggressive. Best fishing has been mid evening to well after dark.


----------



## walkerdog

ufaquaoiler said:


> anywhere in particular the white bass are hitting in #2 or does it seem to matter? probably taking a few newbies out soon and theyll be happy to catch whatever hits their line.


Doesnt seem to matter where or what ya use they seem to bite anything. You and the newbies should catch many.


----------



## walkerdog

This is a little off the findlay fishing topic but.......What is it with the resivoir being the local romantic hot spot for young teenagers? For the 2nd time within a month i have caught young couples in the moment on the shoreline. Doesn't seem to matter to them that a boat with its lights on are passing them by or maybe they dont care. I could write a book with all the strange things i have seen fishing at night.


----------



## yonderfishin

walkerdog said:


> This is a little off the findlay fishing topic but.......What is it with the resivoir being the local romantic hot spot for young teenagers? For the 2nd time within a month i have caught young couples in the moment on the shoreline. Doesn't seem to matter to them that a boat with its lights on are passing them by or maybe they dont care. I could write a book with all the strange things i have seen fishing at night.


Or in cars in the parking lot. Ive seen it about a million times. One night I was on the shoreline next to the dock and a couple walked out on the dock and started doing the deed , actually looking over at me from time to time and giggling ....I stayed for a little while trying to ignore them but it was really awkward so I had to leave.


----------



## getthenet1702

I have only been a member of this site for about a week now, was pretty impressed at first. But complaining about teenagers hooking up at the resivior? Doesn't seem to have anything to do with the fishing? Unless they are scaring the fish hahaha. Come on let's see some talk about fishing. That's why I joined in the first place. On that note anyone fish memorial resivior 6 in fostoria? I pulled a ton of crappie outta there last year.


----------



## Saws21

If they can't talk about there experiences at reservoirs cause its "off topic"
Then maybe you should look at this thread title before you ask about the reservoir in Fostoria. As I read the title is Findlay not Fostoria.


----------



## Scooter99

Good one, Saws http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## Scooter99

Start taking pictures with your cell phone camera. You won't get a good picture but the flash will move them along their way in a hurry.


----------



## Saws21

I wasn't trying to be an a$$, it just seemed a little hypocritical. And it wasn't like there was 15 posts that were off topic.


----------



## walkerdog

getthenet1702 said:


> I have only been a member of this site for about a week now, was pretty impressed at first. But complaining about teenagers hooking up at the resivior? *Doesn't seem to have anything to do with the fishing? Unless they are scaring the fish hahaha. Come on let's see some talk about fishing. That's why I joined in the first place.* On that note anyone fish memorial resivior 6 in fostoria? I pulled a ton of crappie outta there last year.


If you read further in the post you will find out the following:

The perch are biting at res 1, use red worms on the southeast corner or few yards in front of the dock.

The white bass are biting at res 2, use minnow,red worms or just troll crankbaits. Anywhere on the res is good.

If you would like we can meet and i can hold your hand and walk you to the good spots. I appolgize if i offended you in any way but this thread is full of info if you care to read it all. 

As far as res 6 in fostoria....dont know. Try making your own thread about it. That would be a great start.


----------



## Scooter99

Very clear and concise post, Walkerdog. But if you start holding hands walking around the reservoir, you might get accused of being one of those lovestruck teenagers....

And by the way, my girlfriend says that there is a whole lot more sex going on at the Fostoria Reservoirs than at Findlay. She's from Fotown, so she should know. Not sure how I feel about that.........


----------



## luv2phish

walkerdog said:


> If you read further in the post you will find out the following:
> 
> The perch are biting at res 1, use red worms on the southeast corner or few yards in front of the dock.
> 
> The white bass are biting at res 2, use minnow,red worms or just troll crankbaits. Anywhere on the res is good.
> 
> If you would like we can meet and i can hold your hand and walk you to the good spots. I appolgize if i offended you in any way but this thread is full of info if you care to read it all.
> 
> As far as res 6 in fostoria....dont know. Try making your own thread about it. That would be a great start.


Well said, Walkerdog.


----------



## getthenet1702

Decided to go catfishing on the northside of res. 2 tonight. Got a 10 and 12 lb channel cat near the spillwell using shrimp. Got a striper and a couple perch with shrimp too. It was a good night. Don't need anyone to hold my hand. Sorry walkerdog I'm not that kind of guy lol. Its a regional fishing report and fostoria is part of this region. Have always had good luck there thought someone else might too. Anyway good luck to everyone fishing this weekend. Its supposed to be nice. Unfortunatly I will be too busy to fish.


----------



## lkerieangler22

did you take pictures of those 10 and 12 pounders???! not to be an a$$ or anyhting i would just like to see them if you have pictures...i know someone got some big ones out of there but 2 that big in one night is impressive


----------



## yonderfishin

getthenet1702 said:


> I have only been a member of this site for about a week now, was pretty impressed at first. But complaining about teenagers hooking up at the resivior? Doesn't seem to have anything to do with the fishing? Unless they are scaring the fish hahaha. Come on let's see some talk about fishing. That's why I joined in the first place. On that note anyone fish memorial resivior 6 in fostoria? I pulled a ton of crappie outta there last year.



Im pretty sure talking about what goes on at the reservoirs is relevant information to anybody fishing there or thinking of fishing there. In other words , be prepared.........someone down there could really ruin your fishing trip ,......or make it more interesting


----------



## yonderfishin

lkerieangler22 said:


> did you take pictures of those 10 and 12 pounders???! not to be an a$$ or anyhting i would just like to see them if you have pictures...i know someone got some big ones out of there but 2 that big in one night is impressive


No joke , one night I watched someone catching catfish one right after another for a couple hours , many of them atleast that big if not bigger. Its very common to catch cats in there that big if using live bluegill/sunfish for bait.


----------



## ress

Gett, the mods do all the policeing on here. They will determain if a subject is off course. And just for the record, I've seen alot of hanky-panky out there myself.


----------



## Weekender#1

But now the fish are going to smell.


----------



## Saws21

get the net,,, yes NorthWest is a regional fishing report, but when you jump guys going a little off topic about what they have seen at the resrvoir under a thread posted as Findlay and then you post wondering about the fishing at Fostoria, on a Findlay thread, well that has nothing to do with Findlay, the way to go about that is to start a thread about fishing Fostoria reservoirs.

I bet those big cats put up a good battle


----------



## getthenet1702

Yeah I have pics of em, but I'm having problems uploading the pics from my blackberry. I have caught quite a few that size there in res 2. Can't seem to break the 12 lb barrier though. Anyone have any idea on the biggest cat caught at either resiviors?


----------



## yonderfishin

getthenet1702 said:


> Yeah I have pics of em, but I'm having problems uploading the pics from my blackberry. I have caught quite a few that size there in res 2. Can't seem to break the 12 lb barrier though. Anyone have any idea on the biggest cat caught at either resiviors?


Somebody land the north shore monster and I bet it will be the new record. You might need a harpoon and a winch.  


:B:B:B:B:B


----------



## ress

Boy aint that the truth!! Talked to a guy the other day that said he had the same thing happen. For what it's worth,, I talked to the rez worker (the guy in the white city truck) and he claims to see GAR once in awhile, says they come from the Blanchard when they pump. Also he has seen several 28" walleye dead or dying along the shore when he drives around the top.


----------



## walkerdog

ress said:


> Boy aint that the truth!! Talked to a guy the other day that said he had the same thing happen. For what it's worth,, I talked to the rez worker (the guy in the white city truck) and he claims to see GAR once in awhile, says they come from the Blanchard when they pump. Also he has seen several 28" walleye dead or dying along the shore when he drives around the top.


I bet what he sees are grass pickrel and not gar. They look alot alike. I walk the river alot from the bridge just east of res 1 to the new coverage bridge off 568 late at night frog gigging and see grass pickrel alot. In fact i thought they were gar so i stuck one to bring it home to do some research on the net only to find out what i was seeing were grass pickrel and not gar. They are really thick on the river.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

yonderfishin said:


> Somebody land the north shore monster and I bet it will be the new record. You might need a harpoon and a winch.
> 
> 
> :B:B:B:B:B


im probably going out sunday evening with a newbie so im guessin shes gonna be the one to hook it. ill talk her through how to fight a big fish then once it surfaces...out comes my deer bow!  once its near shore ill get my truck along the edge and rig my strap to it to drag it out since the 2 of us 2gether wont be able to lift/land it. once on shore...ill make sure to post lots of pictures!


----------



## walkerdog

ufaquaoiler said:


> im probably going out sunday evening with a newbie so im guessin shes gonna be the one to hook it. ill talk her through how to fight a big fish then once it surfaces...out comes my deer bow!  once its near shore ill get my truck along the edge and rig my strap to it to drag it out since the 2 of us 2gether wont be able to lift/land it. once on shore*...ill make sure to post lots of pictures*!


Make sure you get video to!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

im prolly gonna start my hunt around the spillway area. figure by the time i get there itll be later evening so ill put 2 rods on the bottom for cats then walk around the area casting for white bass too. i got frozen shad and beef kidney but since everyone swears by raw shrimp maybe ill give those a try too. any luck that rod bell goes crazy and drag starts screaming after a short while


----------



## catfish1605

Just remember you're only allowed 2 lines and the shrimp should work great for you.


----------



## yonderfishin

All the classic catfish bait should work including shrimp but the best is still a live bluegill or sunfish especially for the BIG catfish. They love a live fish better than any cut or stinky bait in the world.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

catfish1605 said:


> Just remember you're only allowed 2 lines and the shrimp should work great for you.


no need to worry bout me using 4 rods to myself...gonna be 2 people fishing so ill def be legal  a rod each for us to cast and a rod each to sit on the bottom, then all bottom once it gets dark and or white bass dont wanna play anymore.


----------



## ress

Walker,,,,Nice job with the fish ID. I'll pass that along. heard the perch were bitting Thursday on #2. I guess a couple guys in a boat nailed them.


----------



## clock876

I have got a 32pounder out of #1 about 5 years ago.. see alot of 20 pound + fresh shad or live blugill has always worked for me.


----------



## walkerdog

clock876 said:


> I have got a 32pounder out of #1 about 5 years ago.. see alot of 20 pound + fresh shad or live blugill has always worked for me.


32 lber is very impressive! Never seen one quite that big caught outta there. What kind of cat was it?


----------



## fshnfreak

are there anything but channels in the findlay reservoirs?


----------



## walkerdog

fshnfreak said:


> are there anything but channels in the findlay reservoirs?


Yes. I have caught a few blues.


----------



## catfish1605

I don't want to step on anyone's toes here but there are no blues in Findlay reservoir there are however, channel cats that may have a blue color to them. The easiest way to tell them apart is to look at the anal fin if it has a rounded edge it's a channel if it has a straight edge it's a blue.


----------



## walkerdog

catfish1605 said:


> I don't want to step on anyone's toes here but *there are no blues in Findlay reservoir *there are however, channel cats that may have a blue color to them. The easiest way to tell them apart is to look at the anal fin if it has a rounded edge it's a channel if it has a straight edge it's a blue.


 Nobody would have thought there was a pacu in there either until one was caught.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

gave #2 a try between the spillway and the NW corner and both me and the newbie got coutless white bass, about 12-15 dink walleye between us (1 of mine was about 14" though), and i got a 20ish inch catfish as well on beef kidney. shrimp, worm, and dead minnow didnt even get touched. i found an 8" floater white bass and put it on as bait trying to get the north shore monster and did have something grab it, but not long enough to set the hook. after getting the bait in i found a couple places where the sides were smashed in by catfish jaws, but the size of the bite marks didnt look to be a record setter or anything. my guess is it was a nice fish probably 10lbs or so, but was biting off more than it could chew and just couldnt down the whole thing. ill post pictures later.


----------



## yonderfishin

walkerdog said:


> Nobody would have thought there was a pacu in there either until one was caught.


Somebody caught a pike or pickerel in there a year or two ago , they arent supposed to be there either. I wouldnt be surprised to see flatheads in there , but that would depend on if there are any in the Blanchard.


----------



## ress

Blues are in #2 I've caught a few. The fish I caught did have the right fins in all the right places. Got one early in the spring, not huge maybe 20".


----------



## ufaquaoiler

went to findlay #2 again tonight and had 0 luck with catfish or white bass, but put those rods away and walked from the NW corner to past the NE corner and caught 20 walleye in the process once it got good and dark. most were dinks from 8-12", but i did get and release 1 keeper that was 16-17". i saw one in my headlight that was 18-20", but of coruse he didnt hit!!!  im gonna watch what i post and not tell my technique on a place where hundreds can read it, steal my secret, and throw all the dinks in their coolers to ruin it for everyone, but if you see me there and introduce yourself then ill gladly help ya out as others on this site have helped me  long as these dinks make it to bigger size both walleye and white bass fishin otta be great in 2 years!


----------



## walkerdog

Glad to hear the recent report on the walleye. Your right...in 2 years there should be a good number of 15"+ walleye in there. I sure caught alot of 6"-10 in early spring.


----------



## ress

ufa,,that's a LONG walk!! Must be at least 1 mile, then the walk back!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

haha oh yea VERY long walk! started between the NW corner and spillway where i nailed white bass but didnt find any of em. no hits on the catfish rod either but once it got dark i could see the glints off the walleye eyes from my headlight so i put my cafish rod back in my truck and worked from the spillway to the corner and picked 1 up here and there. sometimes id see 2 or 3 goin all over after it, other times they didnt wanna play at all, but the ones im seeing are quite close to shore and of course i missed several hits too. talking to non ogf boaters they were only picking a couple walleye up and of course dinks. got to the NW corner, turned back, and just kept goin pickin some up here and there til i got to the other end and decided thats enough for tonight. crazy to think that outta 20 fish tonight and 12-15 the other night between 2 people that only ONE of em was keeper size!!!


----------



## gretschrocks

walkerdog said:


> Make sure you get video to!


Why would I want that video? Exploiting the special needs. Is that funny to you?
Gross and thoughtless in times of political unrest. under Hitlers reign, special needs people were the first to be euthanized As they were a burdan on the New German World Order.
Rich
Disapionted in toledo


----------



## walkerdog

gretschrocks said:


> Why would I want that video? Exploiting the special needs. Is that funny to you?
> Gross and thoughtless in times of political unrest. under Hitlers reign, special needs people were the first to be euthanized As they were a burdan on the New German World Order.
> Rich
> Disapionted in toledo


Did you happen to read the post that i quoted? 

Kevin
Happy in Findlay


----------



## ufaquaoiler

im pretty sure that post meant for me to get video of the north shore monster aka a giant catfish thats been peeling drag without slowin down and snappin peoples lines if i caught it...didnt ya? btw i did get one catfish the other night but was only 20" or a bit more. the big rod i had did get a puller on a dead white bass that was 7-8", but didnt take it enough to set the hook and judging by bite marks wasnt big enough to down a whole white bass despite being a nice fish that could have taken a smaller big bait easily.


----------



## walkerdog

ufaquaoiler said:


> *im pretty sure that post meant for me to get video of the north shore monster *aka a giant catfish thats been peeling drag without slowin down and snappin peoples lines if i caught it...didnt ya? btw i did get one catfish the other night but was only 20" or a bit more.  the big rod i had did get a puller on a dead white bass that was 7-8", but didnt take it enough to set the hook and judging by bite marks wasnt big enough to down a whole white bass despite being a nice fish that could have taken a smaller big bait easily.


exactly! Some people amaze me!


----------



## yonderfishin

walkerdog said:


> I bet what he sees are grass pickrel and not gar. They look alot alike. I walk the river alot from the bridge just east of res 1 to the new coverage bridge off 568 late at night frog gigging and see grass pickrel alot. In fact i thought they were gar so i stuck one to bring it home to do some research on the net only to find out what i was seeing were grass pickrel and not gar. They are really thick on the river.


Gar or pickerel , theoretically everything thats in the Blanchard should have found its way into the reservoirs by now , even various types of catfish and gar. Wouldnt surprise me if there were a couple rainbow trout in there too , caught over at the pond where they release them and then taken over and released at the res. for fun. Ive thought about it so I know somebody else has.


----------



## walkerdog

yonderfishin said:


> Gar or pickerel , theoretically everything thats in the Blanchard should have found its way into the reservoirs by now , even various types of catfish and gar. Wouldnt surprise me if there were a couple rainbow trout in there too , caught over at the pond where they release them and then taken over and released at the res. for fun. Ive thought about it so I know somebody else has.


I'm sure your right. I'd love to get a hold of a trout in there someday.

When they pump from the blanchard to the res isnt there some kind of filter system to keep fish from going from the river to the res? Thats what i've heard but i don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

the filter thing might work for adult fish, but judging by how many carp are in the reservoirs id have to imagine that at least fry can fit through it if theres even anything there. i dont see why the dnr would intentionally stock carp in an upground reservoir seeing as what they can do once their numbers become out of control.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

walkerdog said:


> exactly! Some people amaze me!


there will always be people around who amaze just about everyone regardless if theyre in society or a fishing forum! i thought your post was pretty clear myself, but i guess not to everyone.

Dave
Happy in Tiffin


----------



## Scooter99

gretschrocks said:


> Why would I want that video? Exploiting the special needs. Is that funny to you?
> Gross and thoughtless in times of political unrest. under Hitlers reign, special needs people were the first to be euthanized As they were a burdan on the New German World Order.
> Rich
> Disapionted in toledo


Rich,
Exactly why would you consider the subject of the video a person with special needs? When I saw it, I saw a really ugly dude with a bad haircut laughing uncontrollably. It was by no means derogatory to those of diminished mental capabilities. While we do live in times of political unrest, we will sort it out at the ballot box. The reference to Hitler was out of place and rather uncalled for. You don't have to go to Hitler to find evidence of genocide or eugenics. China still practices infanticide, Rwanda wasn't that long ago, and terroists of many kinds kill millions each year. A child with special needs, either physical or mental are better off born here than anywhere in the world. I think you are hypersenitive. And I need to wonder what does your post, or for that matter, my post have to do with fishing at the Findlay Reservoir? Are the white bass still biting? Has anyone gotten any perch out of #2?


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i demolished the white bass sunday, but didnt find ANY of em on tuesday night.


----------



## BIGDIPPER

Anybody having any luck catching perch out of findlay 1 or 2 lately?


----------



## walkerdog

BIGDIPPER said:


> Anybody having any luck catching perch out of findlay 1 or 2 lately?


I was on #1 last sunday evening and picked up a few


----------



## Saws21

fyi
the state dnr doesn't stock carp, they came out of the reservoirs water source as either fertilized eggs or as fry.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Res 1 has been sporadic..Paul and I caught 25 one day this week and the next time out Paul and Dick were limited to just a handful. But there is some large schools and large perch out there, it is just tough coaxing them to bite steady.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

Saws21 said:


> fyi
> the state dnr doesn't stock carp, they came out of the reservoirs water source as either fertilized eggs or as fry.


thats exactly how i do think they get into our reservoirs whether its findlay, fostoria, or anywhere else. take a walk to the blancard just down the hill from findlay and theres carp all over!!!


----------



## ress

talking with the employee at the rez he said the gate or grate has bars about 3" apart. Thats wide enough for small sticks to pass through and of course small fish.


----------



## walkerdog

ress said:


> talking with the employee at the rez he said the gate or grate has bars about 3" apart. Thats wide enough for small sticks to pass through and of course small fish.


There is not filters or screens between the river and the res to keep unwanted things out? 

Wonder why i have never seen a frog at the res but there are hundreds along the banks of the blanchard


----------



## yonderfishin

walkerdog said:


> There is not filters or screens between the river and the res to keep unwanted things out?
> 
> Wonder why i have never seen a frog at the res but there are hundreds along the banks of the blanchard



The rocks and lack of vegetation make it a tough place for frogs to hide. There may be a few in there but they are easy pickins for the predators and birds in that environment. That high predator to prey ratio in there helps keep things like frogs from establishing a population I would imagine.


----------



## walkerdog

yonderfishin said:


> The rocks and lack of vegetation make it a tough place for frogs to hide. There may be a few in there but they are easy pickins for the predators and birds in that environment. That high predator to prey ratio in there helps keep things like frogs from establishing a population I would imagine.


Yea your probably right although most of the river is rock bottom also. And come to think of it there is alot of mink that live in those rocks at the res.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

If there's Blues in #1 how did they get there? The ODNR doesn't stock them in NW Ohio Res's. to my knowledge. I don't think the Blanchard is a Trib of the OHIO


----------



## walkerdog

DeathFromAbove said:


> If there's Blues in #1 how did they get there? The ODNR doesn't stock them in NW Ohio Res's. to my knowledge. I don't think the Blanchard is a Trib of the OHIO



I'm sure someone caught them somewhere else and relocated them in the res.


----------



## ress

The ones Ive caught have been from #2. .. When they pump from the river I'am sure a few frogs do make it in the rez, but they normally do it after a heavy rain which I would think would keep the frogs out of the fast water to begain with.


----------



## bassfisher1

Scooter99 said:


> Rich,
> Exactly why would you consider the subject of the video a person with special needs? When I saw it, I saw a really ugly dude with a bad haircut laughing uncontrollably. It was by no means derogatory to those of diminished mental capabilities. While we do live in times of political unrest, we will sort it out at the ballot box. The reference to Hitler was out of place and rather uncalled for. You don't have to go to Hitler to find evidence of genocide or eugenics. China still practices infanticide, Rwanda wasn't that long ago, and terroists of many kinds kill millions each year. A child with special needs, either physical or mental are better off born here than anywhere in the world. I think you are hypersenitive. And I need to wonder what does your post, or for that matter, my post have to do with fishing at the Findlay Reservoir? Are the white bass still biting? Has anyone gotten any perch out of #2?


The video was from the movie 'Freaks', 1932.
I am Bill


----------



## ress

Caught 3 perch in 2.5hrs of fishing on #1 today. The water in #2 looks like coffee, #1 a little better but way too warm.


----------



## LEfriend

Are they pumping into #2? What stirred it up?


----------



## ress

Just the water getting stagnet and coppersulfate that they use to control algie I guess. And the fact that the temp is 82 near the bottom.


----------



## ress

Got 11 perch (7 -8"), one 9" bluegil sat on 1. Today, one 10.5" bluegil and one 9" perch. On the south bank using red-worms on the bottom. #2 is all but dead,, so far.


----------



## yonderfishin

I was down there yesterday morning for around an hour using worms , not a single bite so I called it a bust and went home.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

This is pretty depressing news considering it's fall and everywhere else the fish are starting to gorge themselves for winter.


----------



## Scooter99

Don't let the calender fool you. Water temps will drive the fall feed. The water was warmer out there in August and early September than I have ever seen it. When the temps drop and a few good storms stir it up, the temps will drop. We have caught all kinds of fish in good numbers out of 1 and 2 this spring and summer. Judging on the number of small white bass coming out of there this year, the next 2 years are going to be huge for them. I think the perch are there. We caught some really nice walleye this spring. The res will be fine. I do wish they would cut the bag limits on perch and walleye. Last year was huge and I believe it might hurt the numbers this fall. People that would usually go to erie stayed home. You could get better size and easy limits here rather than going clear up there. If I go clear up to erie I want my 30 perch. If I'm going across town, I can be satisfied with 15 or 20. 15 perch with real enforcement would help both res's remain a great option for local fishing.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

Scooter99 said:


> 15 perch with real enforcement would help both res's remain a great option for local fishing.


i think a 2 or 3 fish limit on walleye would help too! walking the banks and looking for eye glints at night i caught 15-20 small walleye per night a few weeks ago (taking a long walk i will say!), but once those 10-12" fish reach 16+" and word gets around i can only imagine the pressure that place is gonna get. cut the limit down though so some of those bigger fish can actually survive more than one season though and findlay has POTENTIAL to be great for walleye! although i will keep a fish or two here and there to fry the next day if even that long, i have no reason to take that many walleye from upground reservoirs when i get penty from maumee and erie in the freezer...let alone filling the freezer with bambi in the fall.


----------



## DeathFromAbove

walkerdog said:


> Let me guess.......your catching 35 inch bass?
> 
> Glad your doing well in texas cause nobody in ohio gives a ****!


I looked for the original post you took this from and couldn't find it. Did the moderators yank the idiot off the site? That would be truly funny if they did.


----------



## walkerdog

DeathFromAbove said:


> I looked for the original post you took this from and couldn't find it. Did the moderators yank the idiot off the site? That would be truly funny if they did.


Not sure on that. If so that must be at least the 3rd time hes been banned.


----------



## ress

One 7" and one 11" perch yesterday on # 1. ssllloooowwwww !


----------



## walkerdog

ress said:


> One 7" and one 11" perch yesterday on # 1. ssllloooowwwww !


From shore or boat?


----------



## ress

Shore,, Today, 1 7" perch, and a 4" perch. 2 small w/b, 10" cat and a 6# cat. Lost another huge cat, It was bigger then the first.


----------



## Scooter99

Planning on hitting No. 2 sometime in the next couple days to see if the perch have started up. Anybody know what the water temps have been out there?


----------



## ress

Not sure the temp,,, but I think it will be dropping with cooler temps and longer nights.


----------



## flagcityfisherman

Last week it was in the high sixties..the few perch we caught felt cool for the first time. They sprayed towards the end of last week so this week could be hit and miss. GL!


----------

